# TiVo To Calendar - Adding upcoming recordings to Google Calendar



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm new to the TiVo community forums an apologize in advance if this isn't the right forum for this posting.

I wrote a tool that works on Windows 7 / Vista that automatically adds upcoming TiVo recordings to Google Calendar. It's at wishicouldsoftware.com.

For years, I kept asking my wife, "What shows are recording tonight?" For some time now, I've been using Google calendar which sends an email each morning with everything in my calendar for the day. One day I thought "I Wish I Could have my TiVo recordings appear in my calendar so that I can see what's recording that day in my morning email." I also wanted the tool to be able to run periodically without me having to do anything. And let me just add certain types of shows that I want in my calendar and be notified of them before the show starts. This comes in handy when a live sporting event or awards show is recording so that you can have a better chance to watch it before finding out the results online or from a friend or relative calling.

If interested, please try it out. I'd really like to get your feedback.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

neat


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

No series 2 support please add that to post.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

That's pretty darn cool, svms! I'm a Mac user myself, but stuff like this is very much appreciated. It's a compelling idea and it looks like you've accomplished the trick rather nicely.

You'll probably get a better response if you post this into the TiVo Underground as well. That's where lots of coders share work such as this.


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

@Fofer... Thanks for the encouragement and suggestion. I'll do that.

@Tobashadow... The app supports all of the upcoming recordings that show up on the TiVo To-Do pages on the TiVo web site (sorry, the newsgroup won't let me include the link). I'm not aware of exactly what boxes that refers to, but my understanding is that is all boxes that send their recording data into the central server (and I thought that Series 2 does that, no?).


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

svms said:


> Series 2 TiVos don't send that data.


----------



## ybtrue (Jul 20, 2009)

My Norton is not allowing me to download the file (tivotocal-install.exe). It is giving me the message "This Insight Network Threat has been removed." (WS.Reputation.1)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

This sounds like an interesting program. I'll need to give it a try this weekend. thanks!


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

I encountered the same problem with Norton on my machine. As a user, I find that functionality useful knowing that the antivirus software is looking out for me. But it should at least give me the option to run something and not block it because not enough people have run it yet or the web site is too new.

I wrote the tool myself and Norton doesn't have the problem with the installer file prior to uploading it the server via FTP, but when downloaded via the web page Norton doesn't like it.

Norton has a process for resolving this issue which I have initiated and it may take some time (they say maybe 2 weeks). In the meantime, please try downloading on another machine or disable Norton or use a different Norton setting if you can figure out how.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just installed this. Seriously wonderful software!

:up::up:


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I like this a lot. It tells me which TiVo is recording and even grabs the show description. Very nice.

It did seem flustered when I selected "All TiVos" and did not populate the calendar. I'm working my way through one by one. Has anyone had success with multiple TiVos?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Slight problem. The program works, my calendar is populated, but...

I'm not getting the daily email. I *definitely* have selected the "Daily Agenda" email at 5am. Any clues?


----------



## xclgreen (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohh, great. Thanks for the information.


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

Google's Daily Agenda email seems to be working for me, but has been very flaky in the past and may be acting up again. Here's a link (one of many I suppose) about it.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you so much for this software!

It's working great on my Windows Home Server box (based on Windows Server 2003). Looks to be properly populating my calendar with all the recordings from my two Premieres.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

I apologize to svms for a small threadjack, but if your series 2 is hacked you can get similar functionality from the latest versions of Tivowebplus. There's a module called ToDoFeed which provides an iCal-formatted list of your scheduled recordings, directly from the Tivo itself.


ggieseke said:


> Series 2 TiVos don't send that data.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Mike, thanks for the tool. Seems really useful especially in a google calendar format where I can toggle on/off which calendars I'm viewing.

Hate to even bring this up but being a paranoid developer, have you given though to posting sources? A small part of me worries about entering login/password information for two private accounts w/o being able to confirm that they won't be collected by some nefarious third party..


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I really like this software too, but one thing really bugs me. You can't seem to collect data from multiple Tivos automatically.

If you select "All Tivo Boxes" it doesn't work. It runs every so often and says it's collecting data and updating the calendar, but in fact nothing happens. I've got three Tivos that I want to update my calendar from and I don't want to have to do each one manually.

And while somebody is fixing that , I wonder if it's possible to fix another thing that bugs me. Right now you can select one Tivo or all Tivos (if that worked that is.) I'd like to be able to select something in between. I have 5 Tivos on my account, but one of them is my wife's and the another one is my daughter's. I really only want my 3 Tivos on my calendar. Currently there is no way to do that without doing each one manually.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Safe to assume this wont run under XP? Got it working under 7 but wanted to use it on my home server, which is XP.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Does your PC have to be running 24/7 for this to be useful? What if you typically run it through the daytime hours but shut down at night? Does this run as a service?


----------



## pileosnafu (Jul 23, 2005)

Very nice piece of code


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Today, for the first time, I rec'd the daily email. I had spent a week tweaking every setting, searching online help forum, etc, trying to get this to work. The "TiVo to Calendar" part works great, but I could not get the email notification to work. I even tried having it use a calendar on an older actual GMail account (I have a Gmail Apps account), to see if that would work. Nada.

Today, a week after I gave up, my first email notification shows up. And looks great! What a fantastic app!

Hopefully, the emails will keep coming. Still can't figure out why it wouldn't work, or why it started.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

First, thank you again for a fantastic program. I love it, use it and rely on it. That is, once Gmail calendars started working (again--no idea why it didn't at first, and no idea why it finally started).

Quick question: I run the program minimized to the SysTray, where it sits quietly doing its job 24/7. Sometimes when I am using the Windows Alt-Tab function to switch between active programs, TtC is listed/shown. And at other times, it's not. I know that TtC is still running minimized in either case; it is not open on the desktop.

Any idea why? It's not a big deal, it's not even a little deal. I'm just curious why sometimes it gets shown.

Thanks for this jewel of a program!:up:

Stuart


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I'd forgotten about this app, but this reminded me why I don't use it.



appleye1 said:


> And while somebody is fixing that , I wonder if it's possible to fix another thing that bugs me. Right now you can select one Tivo or all Tivos (if that worked that is.) I'd like to be able to select something in between. I have 5 Tivos on my account, but one of them is my wife's and the another one is my daughter's. I really only want my 3 Tivos on my calendar. Currently there is no way to do that without doing each one manually.


If only the Tivo select list could be multi-select instead of single or all. I only want to see a subset of the Tivos that are on my account.


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and feedback all. I try to reply to all of the posts and just haven't seen some of the questions until now for me to reply to...

@appleeye1: These issues/features should be resolved/completed with the upcoming update which should be available very soon (hopefully days away). Check boxes will allow you to specify which boxes to use to update your calendar.

@waterchange: I understand the concern. There really aren't any third parties involved with this code (which I wrote myself). The usernames and passwords are only used via secure login to log into the sites of TiVo and Google, respectively and not sent anywhere. This is the same as you logging in manually to the sites via their secure web pages.

@KungFuCow: This theoretically might work with XP (as long as the latest version of .NET is installed on it), but I haven't tested this scenario.

@dlfl: This doesn't run as a service and doesn't need to be running 24/7.

@astrohip: The window shouldn't appear in the Alt+Tab window list upon launching minimized. This has been fixed in the upcoming update.

@reneg: Please see my comments to appleeye1.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Looking forward to trying your update when it's available. 

I don't know if you can fix this, but it seems that individual show padding is not taken into account.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I updated to 114 today, couple of points:

The old version detects that there is a new version, but upgrading automatically doesn't work, it just goes into a loop of uninstalling and reinstalling. Downloading 114 and updating manually was required.

When the new version ran and I checked my calendar, instead of having 10 days I only have 4 on the calendar. I cleared the calender and updated again, but still, only 4 days.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I have to be a very trusting person to type my Google password into this program.


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

SeanC said:


> I updated to 114 today, couple of points:
> 
> The old version detects that there is a new version, but upgrading automatically doesn't work, it just goes into a loop of uninstalling and reinstalling. Downloading 114 and updating manually was required.
> 
> When the new version ran and I checked my calendar, instead of having 10 days I only have 4 on the calendar. I cleared the calender and updated again, but still, only 4 days.


@SeanC: Thanks for the info. Regarding the update... I missed uploading a file to the site (now up there). Regarding the number of recordings shown, since the web site isn't reliable for me I default to just a single page of recordings in the new version. What this means is that, as when you login to the site manually, anything that appears when you hit More to get to subsequent pages won't appear by default. If you really miss this feature and don't consider the reliability of the updates to be degraded, you can specify " -more" (without quotes) at the end of the command-line when the program is run. I'll look into adding the More back by default in a future update, but this is a workaround if it's something that you can't live without. I hope this helps.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Ahhhhh, well, that explains that. Not a big deal either way, I just wasn't sure if something was wrong or not. I'm a big believer in stability over features, I'll turn on more and see how it goes, if it gives me problems, I'll just turn it off again. Thanks for the quick explanation.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Seems a little hangy. "Retrieving TiVo box names... this may take a while"

A half an hour?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Mine appeared to hang too when I started the program with the -more option. I had 3 tivos selected, and it appeared to hang (15 mins or so). I selected tivos individually and it made it through 2 but each only had one page of todo items. The third tivo appeared to hang when selected by itself, this tivo had multiple pages of todo items. When it hangs, I cancel out and there is nothing useful in the history.

When I ran the program without the -more option, it made it through all 3 and then all 5 of my tivos. It took about 5 minutes to process all the tivos. 

The -more option is appealing to me as I usually look at the todo list on a weekly basis.

Also, if possible, could the program use different event colors per tivo?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Another request, please add a checkbox to suppress all notifications and popup boxes.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

reneg said:


> Mine appeared to hang too when I started the program with the -more option. I had 3 tivos selected, and it appeared to hang (15 mins or so). I selected tivos individually and it made it through 2 but each only had one page of todo items. The third tivo appeared to hang when selected by itself, this tivo had multiple pages of todo items. When it hangs, I cancel out and there is nothing useful in the history.


It hung trying to select the TiVo.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It is working flawlessly for me.:up:

Thanks again!


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

All, to ensure that your feature requests or bug reports get looked, I encourage you to use the email links in the software or on the wishicouldsoftware.com site.


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

An update of TiVo to Calendar is now available with a few bug fixes, some optimizations to speed up some of the processing of recordings and the ability to retrieve all scheduled TiVo recordings (not just the first page from the TiVo web site). No more "-more" option.

http://www.wishicouldsoftware.com/tivotocal.html


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks for the update. New build works for me with multiple todo pages


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the app. Works well with a gmail account dedicated to this app.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

It would be nice to have a Lenny version that could run by CLI. Sounds like if it ran as a daeman it would need only a file with user/password... The rest would be transparent...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Soapm said:


> It would be nice to have a Lenny version that could run by CLI. Sounds like if it ran as a daeman it would need only a file with user/password... The rest would be transparent...


The only part of your post I understand is "It would be nice".


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I added a TiVo Elite to my account yesterday, and got it up & working last night. Does anyone know how long before it shows up as a choice on TiVo-to-Calendar?


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

astrohip said:


> I added a TiVo Elite to my account yesterday, and got it up & working last night. Does anyone know how long before it shows up as a choice on TiVo-to-Calendar?


It can take about a day for the new box to appear on the web site, but the current version of TiVo To Calendar caches the names of your TiVo boxes and retrieves the latest box names the first time you click on the box dropdown or do an update. The next version will include an option (at the bottom of the dropdown list) to update the TiVo box list without exiting and restarting.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

svms said:


> It can take about a day for the new box to appear on the web site, but the current version of TiVo To Calendar caches the names of your TiVo boxes and retrieves the latest box names the first time you click on the box dropdown or do an update. The next version will include an option (at the bottom of the dropdown list) to update the TiVo box list without exiting and restarting.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

So, I'm the only one it hangs for?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok, the new Elite just showed up. I'm good!:up:



Royster said:


> So, I'm the only one it hangs for?


Works perfect for me. Where & how does it hang for you?


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I have my TiVo email and password entered (I checked these by logging in at www3.tivo.com) and my gmail account name and password. 

Click TiVo Box and the "Retrieving TiVo box names... (this may take a while)" window comes up and stays there. I've let it sit for 30 minutes. Nothing happens.

Click "Update Calendar" and the "Logging in to your TiVo account" window comes up and stays there. I can select my calendar in the Google pulldown.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Royster said:


> Click "Update Calendar" and the "Logging in to your TiVo account" window comes up and stays there.


I'd say it hangs for me half the time too. I just cancel and click update calendar again. It's 99% effective on the second click.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

If it were only that easy. It has *never* worked.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think I know the answer, but I'll ask anyway...

Can this run on two computers, independent of each other? And if you use identical parameters (same calendar, same TiVos), should the results be the same?


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

All, to ensure that your feature requests or bug reports get looked, I encourage you to use the email links in the software or on the wishicouldsoftware.com site.


----------



## Digomania (Dec 31, 2011)

No series 2 support please add that to post.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It seems the latest version will not allow the info bug popup to go away. Not sure how to describe it (see pic below), but the balloon window notifier used to go away if you clicked on it. Now it returns immediately. No amount of clicking or clicking on the "X" can make it disappear.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Today it didn't do it.

Never mind. Should have waited to post, I know better than to assume the first time something happens is (or is not) a fluke or the standard. Multiple data points, people! (I'm a programmer too.)


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

svms said:


> All, to ensure that your feature requests or bug reports get looked, I encourage you to use the email links in the software or on the wishicouldsoftware.com site.


I'm pretty sure I typed a complete bug report at the site.


----------



## svms (Jul 20, 2011)

Royster said:


> I'm pretty sure I typed a complete bug report at the site.


Not sure who Royster is, but they didn't file a bug on the wishicouldsoftware.com site without getting a response. There is only one open bug reported and I've been working with that person to resolve the issue.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I get this error message 2-3 times a week. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason why I get it. My home network is up, the TiVos are accessible. In fact, if I manually run TtoC when I get this message, it always works.

What causes this to happen?










I actually run TtoC on two different PCs, concurrently. It happens on both, randomly--once or twice a week, on both. However, it never happens when I am at home, on the same network as the TiVos. It only happens when I am connecting over the Internet.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

astrohip said:


> I get this error message 2-3 times a week. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason why I get it. My home network is up, the TiVos are accessible. In fact, if I manually run TtoC when I get this message, it always works.
> 
> What causes this to happen?
> 
> ...


This happens consistently on my new Dell computer. It still works on my old HP laptop though. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling -- no help.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I get it randomly on my computer too. It is a Dell Inspiron 9200 running Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## ComputerLover (Apr 5, 2012)

I am not sure..Which One ON TV's screen show or Computer's screen show for TiVo To Calendar thank u


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

FWIW, I haven't had this happen in months.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm having a problem. I get this error message every time I attempt to run T2C.

FWIW, when I ran it this morning, it told me the beta had ended, and I needed to d/l the latest. So I got ver 119. Since then, this error 100% of the time.

I've tried the usual--rebooted laptop, TiVo, wifi network, etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I updated to build 1.0.119 on July, 2 and it worked fine for me the first two days. When I try and run it today, I get the same error as you are seeing. I'd recommend sending feedback to the program author as he doesn't always check in on the forums.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

reneg said:


> I updated to build 1.0.119 on July, 2 and it worked fine for me the first two days. When I try and run it today, I get the same error as you are seeing. I'd recommend sending feedback to the program author as he doesn't always check in on the forums.


I did, and he has already responded.:up:

Waiting for the results ...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

astrohip said:


> I'm having a problem. I get this error message every time I attempt to run T2C.
> 
> FWIW, when I ran it this morning, it told me the beta had ended, and I needed to d/l the latest. So I got ver 119. Since then, this error 100% of the time.
> 
> ...


One old laptop has this occur the first time I ran version 119 but after that it works.

It occurs consistently on a new desktop. I wrote the author. It is a known problem and he doesn't have time to address it right now.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

After a couple of days not working, T2C is working for me again.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

reneg said:


> After a couple of days not working, T2C is working for me again.


Same here, worked last night. 

I really missed my morning email of that day's recordings.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm back to Tivo to Calendar not working again. Been like this all week. It has been unable to complete an update. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep. At least a week, if not more. I've rebooted both my laptop and the TiVo. It dies at the same point every time. I've probably run it 100 times in a week, trying to get it to complete, as I really really miss this.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Not working on the only computer that once worked (2 computers never worked) with the Premiere only. The HD/LX still works.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I sent an email to the program author and he noticed that Tivos website was not updating My Programs or Todo lists which I later found is mentioned in this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9416340#post9416340. TivoToCalendar won't work without Tivo's website displaying the todo list.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

reneg said:


> I sent an email to the program author and he noticed that Tivos website was not updating My Programs or Todo lists which I later found is mentioned in this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9416340#post9416340. TivoToCalendar won't work without Tivo's website displaying the todo list.


Thanks for following up on this. I didn't realize it went {myTiVo}->{TiVo.com}->{T2C}. I always run it from home, thinking T2C needed to get to my TiVo thru my home network. Does this mean one could run T2C from anywhere and still get updated? Assuming TiVo.com worked?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Thanks for following up on this. I didn't realize it went {myTiVo}->{TiVo.com}->{T2C}. I always run it from home, thinking T2C needed to get to my TiVo thru my home network. Does this mean one could run T2C from anywhere and still get updated? Assuming TiVo.com worked?


I wish there was a non-windows app since I can't get this software to work on any computers except the one I installed it in long time ago.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Fixed! Just ran a successful T2C. :up:


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Thanks for following up on this. I didn't realize it went {myTiVo}->{TiVo.com}->{T2C}. I always run it from home, thinking T2C needed to get to my TiVo thru my home network. Does this mean one could run T2C from anywhere and still get updated? Assuming TiVo.com worked?


I had a successful update today and I can see my programs and todo list on tivo.com

You can run T2C from anywhere, but I discovered it will update times based on the timezone where you run T2C and not the timezone that the Tivo is in. Easily worked around by changing your timezone to the same as the Tivo.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Downloaded the update. What's new?

And if I haven't said it lately, I love this program.:up:


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I use it too. Great way to verify what's recording.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I use it by having Google Calendar send me an email each morning with that day's scheduled recordings. It's a quickie reminder of what I have going on that day.

I use FutonCritic to make sure the shows I watch are actually on the To-Do List.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just tried installing it on a 2008R2 x64 box and it doesn't work. Logs into google calendar just fine and loads the calendars into the drop-down. When I click on the Tivo Box: menu it just runs forever with the 'Retrieving Tivo box names..." dialog box. Never seems to get any further. If I click Update it tries to login to Tivo.com but never makes it. It just seems to sit there waiting, forever.

Meanwhile both Chrome and IE can log into the tivo.com website from this same machine without any problems. I can browse my season passes, see my to do list, etc.

Any known problems here? Fixes?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

In the past, the author didn't monitor these forums but was very responsive to feedback sent from the link in the program. I continue to use this program daily as it's very handy with google calendar. 

I also got an update, but I didn't notice anything new. I think it's because the author chooses to time limit the program and force an update perfiodically.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just sent him an email from his site, to find out what's new. And profusely thank him for this software!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

From Mike...


> The recent update of TiVo To Calendar had the following change:
> - Fix to work better when one of the devices gets a "DVR Management is not available" message.
> - Fix some saving errors by including updated Google Data libraries.
> - updates to use new WICS logo.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. I might try installing again on my Dell (keeping fingers crossed).


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

It looks like today's TiVo.com update broke the program because of the old link to the season pass page being completely broken, as expected. Hopefully it can be fixed soon; I love using this tool.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mrschimpf said:


> It looks like today's TiVo.com update broke the program because of the old link to the season pass page being completely broken, as expected. Hopefully it can be fixed soon; I love using this tool.


I just sent an email to Mike to let him know this.

I only run T2C once a week, and I just ran it Monday, so I haven't run into this yet. Hopefully it's a quick fix.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I sent an email yesterday too.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Terrible timing ( thanks Tivo) with new season coming up.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It's only terrible if Mike can't get it fixed in time.

I'm sure TiVo was pushing to get the Roamio out the door before the new Fall season. They made it. They also completely redid their web site. Hopefully Mike can figure out where they moved the info he needs to make T2C work.

I'm amazed how much I depend on his little app. As my data runs out, I really miss it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Got email from Mike saying he corrected it. But I've deleted and re-installed the program again from website build122.exe and it's still not connecting for me.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Got email from Mike saying he corrected it. But I've deleted and re-installed the program again from website build122.exe and it's still not connecting for me.


Same here. I'm going to try a couple more times over the next day. Sometimes TiVo has its own issues.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I got an email that it was updated. Tried it this morning and it seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Still stuck. I'm thinking it's TiVo's site, not the program.

Will try again manana.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Mike asked me for some Logging of the program. I sent that to him last night.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Only thing I did out of the ordinary before I tried to Update Calendar was to Clear. I just did an update this morning, and it worked for all my tivos.

I have four Tivos each with their own calendar. I used to have all four tivos mapped to a single calendar, but that was unreliable.

Edit: I tried updating all four tivos to one calendar and that worked fine too.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Royster said:


> I have my TiVo email and password entered (I checked these by logging in at www3.tivo.com) and my gmail account name and password.
> 
> Click TiVo Box and the "Retrieving TiVo box names... (this may take a while)" window comes up and stays there. I've let it sit for 30 minutes. Nothing happens.
> 
> Click "Update Calendar" and the "Logging in to your TiVo account" window comes up and stays there. I can select my calendar in the Google pulldown.





wkearney99 said:


> Just tried installing it on a 2008R2 x64 box and it doesn't work. Logs into google calendar just fine and loads the calendars into the drop-down. When I click on the Tivo Box: menu it just runs forever with the 'Retrieving Tivo box names..." dialog box. Never seems to get any further. If I click Update it tries to login to Tivo.com but never makes it. It just seems to sit there waiting, forever.
> 
> Meanwhile both Chrome and IE can log into the tivo.com website from this same machine without any problems. I can browse my season passes, see my to do list, etc.
> 
> Any known problems here? Fixes?


Same here. I'll email the developer...


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

I am running 1.1.122 and it fails with the message indicating the Tivo site is not responding.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Fofer said:


> Same here. I'll email the developer...


Mike wrote back quickly:



> I believe that it may not be working on Windows 8. I'll look into it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

not working on 7 either, or XP for that matter.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Works on Windows 7 for me.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

On the one computer where it did work - no more. A couple of months ago, I bought a brand new computer and installed NOTHING except this program but it wouldn't work there but it was Windows 8. 

Maybe with so many now having problems, it will get fixed so that it will work on any computer. It is a terrific app when it works though.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Well I would go to the contact link on the program, because he said he doesn't visit these boards (or any boards) anymore, too busy.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I have sad news to report, this is the reply I got:



> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> My note to all TiVo to Calendar users:
> With the new TiVo web site, TiVo to Calendar is not currently working on many versions of Windows and configurations. I'm unable to provide any support for TiVo to Calendar at this time, but please check back here in the future regarding updates. No promises if and when I'd be able to work on it.
> ...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I received a similar response months ago when I couldn't get it to work with a new Windows 8 desktop. Pity since this is a program for which I'd pay $20 or so.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Beryl said:


> I received a similar response months ago when I couldn't get it to work with a new Windows 8 desktop. Pity since this is a program for which I'd pay $20 or so.


Absolutely!:up:

I'm going to email him about this... can't hurt to ask.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

My last successful update was 9/6 and now nothing updates. I sent in feedback, so I'm guessing I'll get the same response that others have gotten. I'm going to miss this program.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I emailed and told him how much we liked his program, and that we would be willing to pay him to get it updated. His reply:



> That is such a great compliment. Thank you for the suggestion, but I just have other priorities that I need to work on first. I will do my best to look at this as soon as possible, but it's likely not to be updated for weeks, not days, assuming that it is able to be fixed at all.


Oh well. I certainly understand how the "other priorities" thing can go; been there, done that. But I'm still gonna miss this program.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I tried it again this morning and it didn't work. I went and reviewed my todo list on the Tivo website, via https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do and after logging in on the TiVo website, the program updated my google calendar again.

Maybe someone else can try making sure that you are logged in the TiVo website and can view your todo list and see if you google calendar will update.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Nothing different if I log into TiVo.com to do list, ( link above doesn't work for me) still just sits there


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeah when I try that link on my (Mac) browser, I get:

*"Technical difficulties

We're sorry"*

Maybe that's at the crux of the problem here? And not the fact that I'm trying to connect from the app in Windows 8?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it an opportunity for something NEW and preferably iOS and Andriod apps so we aren't so restricted. We always have our phones with us.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Thought I was on to something now that it works again for me.

An IOS or Android app would be nice, I'd be happy if it could be done from KMTTG.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Got an email from Mike. Said he made some changes (noticed version is 1.1.123 now)
not at home to try it out. Hope this works. I miss it


Update: Ok, on my Win7 laptop it got a lot further than it has. It connects to TiVo, sees my 2 DVR's and starts to update my download to my TV calendar that's where it stops. Get a little sliver of percentage done, and it stops.

On my Desktop Win 8, same as above, but it's been running over 1 hour and it's gotten to about 1/3 percent done.
stay tuned.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I got an email too, and updated. It's working on my system. My main Tivo with lots of season passes took about 10 minutes to update. Another TiVo with fewer season passes updated in a couple minutes.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

It took about 1hour 30 min to finish, but it did finish, all my shows are in my calendar.

thanks Mike!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Works!:up:

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Still doesn't work on my computer but I'm still hoping someone would write a mobile app.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Looks like build 123 has expired. I sent feedback requesting an update.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Sent an email to Mike.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Build 124 posted and working again for me.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

reneg said:


> Build 124 posted and working again for me.


Yep :up:


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

what a great app! So glad I found this here


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone having issues? I've been getting "unable to connect to TiVo servers" for about a week.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm also having problems updating, but I'm also having issues with TiVo.com.

[Edit] - Mine updated this morning, it was slow, but it finished.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone else have trouble with Google Login authentication with this app?


----------



## BSUGrad (Jan 11, 2004)

reneg said:


> Anyone else have trouble with Google Login authentication with this app?


Yes, I am getting an error that reads, "Execution of authentication request returned unexpected content type," when I attempt to select a Google calendar in the drop-down box.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

BSUGrad said:


> Yes, I am getting an error that reads, "Execution of authentication request returned unexpected content type," when I attempt to select a Google calendar in the drop-down box.


Thanks for the confirmation. I send feedback to the program's author. Perhaps Google changed something on their interface.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Google has recently made major changes to their Calendar app, so it's quite possible there were some changes to the underlying APIs. Here's one link to a blog post re:changes. There are several others...

http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2014/11/a-smarter-google-calendar.html


[I've been away from home for a week, so I haven't run T2C lately]


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I was just coming to post this. I tried sending feedback, but I keep getting a SSL connection error.


----------



## BSUGrad (Jan 11, 2004)

I sent feedback as well, but have not heard back.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Sent an email also, will hopefully hear back.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Good news! Heard back from Mike...



> Thanks for the info (and again for the compliment). Yes, Google changed their API without warning. I'm looking into updating the app, but it might take a bit of time. I'll let you know when it gets updated. I'm hoping to do so this week.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Any updates? I miss this.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I haven't heard anything. I'm reluctant to bug him, since this is a low priority for him. I was surprised when he said he'd try to get it "this week", which was last week.

I know, I'm anxiously awaiting... my calendar looks forlorn.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Update from Mike...

"No news yet. I'm working on it here and there... so it's not a dead project. Just not getting much time to work on it these days."


----------



## jtdon99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the update, been waiting to try this. Jim


----------

